
Could Web Equity Save The Aussie Tech Startup Industry? - adrianwaj
http://www.technation.com.au/2008/08/04/could-web-equity-save-the-aussie-tech-startup-industry/
======
timcederman
The problem is that Australia lacks a startup culture. There are few people to
learn from, and few opportunities for those who want to join startups. I was
lucky as with my US citizenship I was able to move to the Bay Area to get the
opportunity I wanted.

Now, if we could convince some of the 100,000 ex-pats in California to move
back with what they've learned...

